# Asian fusion wings



## niquejim (Feb 3, 2012)

Asian fusion wings
2 tablespoons canola oil, 
3 tablespoons grated ginger
cook several minutes until just starting to caramelize, add
1/4 cup sake
1/4 cup rice vinegar
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup sriracha sauce, 
cook 5-10 minutes until slightly reduced

Bake wings in the oven 20-30 minutes at 350
Cool slightly and coat with a 50/50 mix of flour and corn starch
Fry the wings for 3-4 minutes until crispy
mix the sauce with 1/2 cup of mayo and coat the wings with the sauce
Serve with cilantro, chopped scallions and some toasted sesame seeds


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, you hooked me, copied and pasted!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Now, that sounds mighty good! I discovered that our local grocer is sold out of wings. Gonna have to look around today. If I find some, I will definitely give this a try. Thanks!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Feb 8, 2012)

Heres mine 
(makes about 20 wings)

Fry wings in wok until crispy, normally two batches, approx 10 min.

Sauce:
1 tbsp. Sriracha Sauce
1 tbsp. Hoisen Sauce
2 tbsp. Minced Garlic (1.5 cloves)
3 tbsp. Light Soy
4 tbsp. Sweet Chili Sauce
1 tsp. Mustard Powder
2 tsp. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Ginger Powder (fresh grated ginger works too)
>1tsp. Chili Oil
dash Sesame Oil

Incorporate sauce well and toss with fried wings.

Garnish with sesame seeds and chopped scallion


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 8, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Asian fusion wings
> 2 tablespoons canola oil,
> 3 tablespoons grated ginger
> cook several minutes until just starting to caramelize, add
> ...



I'm not a big wings fan but this recipe sounds like it would be delicious with legs, thighs or even a cut up whole chicken subbed for the wings.


----------

